# Gedicht



## BMXruleskiel (8. Februar 2006)

Guten Tag.
Also ich mach jetzt in der Schule ein Projekt in meinem Deutsch-Leistungskurs.

Wir sollen uns ein Gedicht aussuchen und damit dann irgendetwas machen.
Wir haben uns leider noch auf kein Gedicht geeinigt.

Naja ,auf jeden Fall hatte ich vor das Gedicht visuell umzusetzen.

Meine Frage ist ,wie könnte man das am Besten machen ?
Ich hab natürlich schon ein paar Ideen ,aber würde gerne noch mehr Ideen/Vorschläge hören von Personen ,die wahrscheinilch mehr Erfahrung/Ahnung als ich haben.

Ich wollte erstmal ,wenn wir denn wissen welches Gedicht nun behandelt wird ,eine "musikalische" Verfassung des Gedichtes suchen und hoffentlich auch finden.

Dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage ,ob ich nun das Interpretierte verfilmen soll ,oder ganz oberflächlig nur die Handlung verfilmen soll.
Das kommt natürlich auch auf das Gedicht an.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja schonmal ein paar anregende Ideen zur Umsetzung eines Gedichtes.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal !      mfg Leif


----------



## axn (9. Februar 2006)

Ok, Deutsch LK, dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass ihr euch in die Interpretation richtig rein kniet, so mit Emotionen und so... Was eignet sich da visuell besser als eine Liveperformance? Es gibt da ja die ein oder andere VJ-Software, und für so eine Rezitation in der Schule hat sicherlich keiner was dagegen wenn...naja...ganz schön teuer und so...du weist schon...
Das geeignete Material zum Mixen ist schnell gemacht, wenn ihr wisst worum es geht...
Das wär jetzt mal so ne Idee...


----------



## 27b-6 (9. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Zum Thema musikalische Umsetzung fallen mir spontan ein:
DER ZAUBERLEHLING von Goethe - Musik > Paul Dukas (L'Apprenti sorcier)
DER ERLKÖNIG auch von Goethe - Musik > Franz Schubert

...ist beides mit mehr oder weniger Phantasie umsetzbar, wenn man die Handlung auf das wesentliche reduziert - also ohne Baum und Pferd und so!
Wobei DER ZAUBERLEHLING reine Musik ist, während DER ERLKÖNIG eine gesungenes Gedicht ist (gibt's aber auch ohne Singsang).
Sich bei der Darstellung auf die Interpretation konzentrieren finde ich persönlich reizvoller; erfordert zwar mehr Hirnschmalz, aber ist ja auch ein Leistungskurs. Zudem ihr somit auch freier mit Bildern arbeiten könnt als wenn man sich stur auf den oberflächlichen Handlungsstrang stürzt.

Also, frohes Schaffen wünsche ich euch!


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2006)

Ja, Viel Erfolg wünsch ich auch.

Ich finde es schwierig, irgendwelche Tips zu geben, wenn Nichts bekannt ist.
Rilkes "Panther" wäre genauso interessant wie Brechts "Der abgerissen Strick".

Es könnte ne dadaistische/abstrakte Umsetzung sein, wie auch ne reell gedrehte.
Beide können Super werden, aber auch stinklangweilig. 

Umsetzungsideen - mehr kann man nicht liefern :
1. abstrakt - mit geometrischen Formen in After Effects oder Flash
2. Projektion auf Gesellschaft - Dreh auf den Straßen.
3. Projektion auf das Ego - Zuhausedreh alleine 
4. ein mechanisches System bauen, welches das Gedicht/Inhalt spiegelt - FischerTechnik/Lego
5. Die MontyPython-Umsetzung - Hippie-Dadaistisch - Flash/AfterEffects 

mfg chmee


----------



## BMXruleskiel (21. März 2006)

sooooo

also das Thema wird jetzt "loreley" sein.
Da gibt es ja viele Geschichten und so.

Wollte jetzt ein Musikstück davon nehmen ,ich glaub das war von Blackmore's night oder so.

Wollt daraus einen Trickfilm machen.
Es soll ein Held werden (evtl. Link von Zelda) ,der durch den Wald geht und von einem Zauberer den Auftrag bekommt die Loreley zu töten. Am Ende stirtb er dann im Kampf.

Wollte das Anfangs mit dem Programm "moho" machen ,aber irgendwie hab ich es noch nicht so hinbekommen wie ivh es wollte.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich das wohl im Stille von South Park anlegen.
Also aus Pappe einzelne Bilder aufnehmen.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee ?
Irgednwelche anderne Vorschläge oder Ideen zur Umsetzung ?

danke   mfg Leif


----------

